# Ontario budget = more taxes



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Liberal = taxes!
New Ontario budget , additional taxes on gas, cigarettes, alcohol .... 
They telling that those increases will help to fight "climate change"! Or , really, Canadians are so naive ! Do we really need to fight climate in Ontario!

and we have a record  "


> Ontario's net debt will hit $308 billion in 2016-17, the largest of any sub-national jurisdiction in the world, costing $11.8 billion in interest payments, which will increase to $13.1 billion by 2018-19





> University and college tuition will be free for students from families with incomes of $50,000 or less


 Our daughter in 4 years wants to go to medical school... maybe we need to retire before in order she can study for free  ... how long should we support people who doesn't want to work?!


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

> University and college tuition will be free for students from families with incomes of $50,000 or less


Tuition only accounts for a small portion of the real cost. Books, pencils, paper, computers, food, drink, shelter, transportation, communication and entertainment can be very costly in some university and college towns.

They make it sound so good but .... most will still need a part time job to get by.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Not really true! My son on 3rd year university in different town and tuition is major part of his all university spendings ... "pencils, paper, computers" - no difference from high school spendings... books - usually buy used and than sell - not too expensive at all....
If kid lives with you, tuitions are 99% of all spendings


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The major expense is housing and food. When I was in university about 8 years ago, I lived on about $8,000 per year plus tuition/fees (another $8k or so per year at the time). I imagine these days it would probably be closer to $10k per year. I managed to graduate with just a bit of student debt which I paid off in the first few months of working.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

gibor said:


> Not really true! My son on 3rd year university in different town and tuition is major part of his all university spendings ... "pencils, paper, computers" - no difference from high school spendings... books - usually buy used and than sell - not too expensive at all....
> If kid lives with you, tuitions are 99% of all spendings


If they live far from campus, commuting becomes a non-trivial cost. Either needing a car ($4-5k/year) or transit passes.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

andrewf said:


> If they live far from campus, commuting becomes a non-trivial cost. Either needing a car ($4-5k/year) or transit passes.


 Depends where they live  We live in West Mississauga and commuting to Toronto or York universities will be about 200-250 per months that is nothing comparing to tuitions esp in medical school


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

unintended consequences of covering tuition costs schools can be run less efficiently when the tax payer pays the bill. User fees you want to go to school pay the tuition out of your pocket not moms or dads pocket but the students pockets. Nobody should be paying a students way to school beyond high school. The government thinks its the parents responsibility by offering assistance to parents that make less money. This does not build strong independent kids but does the complete opposite. I have never seen so many parents working hard for their money as of late then enabling their kids to leach off them. This seams like a trend that was not seen much years ago now its the new thing. I just don't get it


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> The government thinks its the parents responsibility by offering assistance to parents that make less money. This does not build strong independent kids but does the complete opposite.


 This is exactly what I meant in other thread


----------



## Articuno (Jun 24, 2012)

gibor said:


> Liberal = taxes!
> New Ontario budget , additional taxes on gas, cigarettes, alcohol ....
> They telling that those increases will help to fight "climate change"! Or , really, Canadians are so naive ! Do we really need to fight climate in Ontario!
> 
> ...


When you retire, maybe you should go back to school and get a PhD for yourself. If it's free why not?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

IMO, the Wynne gov't doesn't have a clue on how much "free" post secondary education is going to cost taxpayers, and how much is going to be
added to the enormous deficit/debt already in place.

Promises are one thing , but when push comes to shove and robbing Petro to pay Paul,, those grants (that are supposed to
replace the existing OSAP grant, will be "fined tuned" and dithered with and reduced depending on income of student and parents.


Same with the ORRP...which has already been put on the back burner for further study resulting from complaints from employers who have to pay into
it as well. This could end up killing more jobs on the small business sector.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> Liberal = taxes!
> New Ontario budget , additional taxes on gas, cigarettes, alcohol ....
> They telling that those increases will help to fight "climate change"! Or , really, Canadians are so naive ! Do we really need to fight climate in Ontario!


just an excuse to raise taxes on gasoline, heating fuels and penalize manufacturing, who will continue to pullout to
other countries that continue to pollute with new manufacturing plants, like Mexico.
Wynne is really clueless..she should quit and live off her ludicrous benefits Ontario teachers pension. 
I'm sure she doesn't need the ORRP!

It's all a "paper debt" until somebody has to put down real money. How many PHDs do we need? How many ambulance chaser lawyers do we need? They have so many lawyers now, they will take on your case on a contingency basis.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gibor said:


> Not really true! My son on 3rd year university in different town and tuition is major part of his all university spendings ...


Depends on the program tuition and local costs ... for my program, tuition pretty much equaled what one room plus modest food cost. Everything else added to the total bill.




gibor said:


> ... "pencils, paper, computers" - no difference from high school spendings... books - usually buy used and than sell - not too expensive at all....


They must be dropping prices then as I can recall paying $100+ per text book new and the used ones were about $60 each. Sure, I could recoup some by selling when done but during the term, the cash was tied up in books.




gibor said:


> ... If kid lives with you, tuitions are 99% of all spendings


Don't you meant 99% of what the kid spends?
I have difficult believing that the kid at home is eating nothing, adding nothing to the utilities bill or gas consumption for the car etc. Sure, there are some economies of scale compared to the kid living on their own but "all spendings" makes no sense.


Cheers


----------

